# Upcoming elections



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So just for sh*ts and giggles, who would you like to see win the next presidential election? Keep it civil please.

Personally I like Hermain Cain.

This may be my new avatar:


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Love the sign!!!! What little I've seen of him, I like Cain as well. Thus far, I haven't seen anyone who inspires me yet. However, I'm not really looking for inspiration, just someone who can beat the socialist we've got now.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike I too have not seen anyone that stood out, but just about anyone is better than what we have.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

the Ontario provincial election was yesterday, and like you folks in the US there is no standouts whatsoever...just try to pick the lesser of the evils


----------



## nmhayfarmer (Oct 5, 2011)

I really like Cain. Anybody but Romney. Really like the sign


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

******* for Herman. Crackers for Cain. He looks like the conservative with the least insider support and fewer ties to the inside the beltway types. It will be interesting to watch how the media portrays him if he gets traction and I hope he does!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

H Cain has been my choice when i first heard he had entered the race. I have listened to him in the past as he fills in for Rush. I was very impressed with his intelligence dealing with all forms of callers he seems to show respect to all but will not suffer fools. I do believe he will stick to the Constitutional principles this great nation was based on! And having someone that has a understanding what the world is like when you work for a living should be a vast improvement. IMNSHO ;-}


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Let's not forget there are other races thanfor president. I think the following says a lot:

A driver was stuck in a traffic jam on the highway outside Washington, DC. Nothing was moving. Suddenly, a man knocks on the window.

The driver rolls down the window and asks, "What's going on?"

"Terrorists have kidnapped Congress, and they're asking for a $100 million dollar ransom. Otherwise, they are going to douse them all in gasoline and set them on fire. We are going from car to car, collecting donations."

"How much is everyone giving, on average?" the driver asks.

The man replies, "Roughly a gallon."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> ******* for Herman. Crackers for Cain. He looks like the conservative with the least insider support and fewer ties to the inside the beltway types. It will be interesting to watch how the media portrays him if he gets traction and I hope he does!


Well, you got your wish and it did get interesting!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Well, you got your wish and it did get interesting!


I think the whole thing was nothing but dirty pool. If any of this did happen, then why didn't they come forward as soon as he announced he was running for president but instead they wait until he was a serious contender? Reeks of fabricated accusations, and since it's practically impossible to prove a negative, Cain was screwed from the get go.


----------

